# Throttlestop closes when I remove AC Adapter



## MeylinK (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm currently using ThrottleStop and it's been working great so far. The problem I'm running into right now is that whenever I remove the AC Adapter from the laptop ( MSI GL72M ), ThrottleStop closes and I have to open it again.

These are my current settings :


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 9, 2019)

Are you using the Task Scheduler?  Did you follow the guide?

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107

Under the Conditions tab there is an option that says,
"Stop if the computer switches to battery power"

Make sure this is not checked.  Even if this option is grayed out, it cannot be checked.  The guide explains this.






On many recent CPUs, the Intel GPU and the iGPU Unslice have to be adjusted equally.  Intel XTU does this automatically.  With ThrottleStop, you have to do this yourself.  If you only adjust the offset voltage for the Intel GPU, this setting is usually ignored.

The other problem I see is in the Options window.  The System Timer Resolution  is at 0.496 ms (0.5ms).  This is a global setting.  Some software on your computer has dropped this way below the 15.625 ms default value.






Sometimes Google Chrome will change the timer resolution and forget to change it back.  When plugged in, this is not too much of a problem.  On battery power, a CPU being forced to wake up every 0.5 ms can reduce battery run time and make your CPU run hotter.  Close any open programs and then close and reopen the Options window and see if this returns to normal.

If your screenshots above are when your CPU was idle, you have some bloated programs running in the background.  Have a look in the Task Manager.  For a 4 core CPU, normal idle should show C0% on the main screen under 1%.  In the C States window, you should see the cores spending close to 99% in the low power C7 state.  The timer resolution set too low will interfere with this.


----------



## MeylinK (Apr 9, 2019)

About the Task Scheduler, indeed, I've been using it and it seems like that box was checked, so I will test further and report back. The other problem you mentioned about the C% state, I think I've had Google Chrome, Steam, f.lux, MSI Afterburner running in the background so it may have to do with that.

Also thanks for the clarification about the iGPU thingy, I had that settings applied and I always thought how it was weird that I could run that undervolt. I've applied right now -50mV to both settings and will test further more. Thanks again for the help and your dedication to the development of ThrottleStop.

Edit : The issue has been fixed . About the Timer Resolution, it seems like it's stuck even if I try to change it with Timer Resolution Tool.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 9, 2019)

MeylinK said:


> it seems like it's stuck even if I try to change it with Timer Resolution Tool


It might be stuck *because *of the Timer Resolution Tool.  With a fresh install of Windows, this should always show 15.625 ms in ThrottleStop.  
One timer tool I tried could switch this to 0.5 ms but could not switch it back.  Broken tool.  The only way it changes is if some software on your computer changes it.  Not a huge deal.  Just something I noticed.  



MeylinK said:


> The issue has been fixed


Thanks for confirming that.  It is usually the Task Scheduler that is guilty when that happens.


----------



## MeylinK (Apr 9, 2019)

I might do a fresh install some day, but for now the temps of the CPU are fine I think ( 75°C max while playing heavy games ). 
Anyway the main problem has been fixed, so thanks for the help!


----------



## MeylinK (Jun 5, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> It might be stuck *because *of the Timer Resolution Tool.  With a fresh install of Windows, this should always show 15.625 ms in ThrottleStop.
> One timer tool I tried could switch this to 0.5 ms but could not switch it back.  Broken tool.  The only way it changes is if some software on your computer changes it.  Not a huge deal.  Just something I noticed.
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming that.  It is usually the Task Scheduler that is guilty when that happens.


After some investigation regarding the TimerResolution being stuck, it seems like it's actually on the default value and ThrottleStop is showing the wrong value here :


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 5, 2019)

The Timer Resolution value displayed in the ThrottleStop Options window is not updated in real time.  It is only updated when the Options window first opens up.  It definitely works.  Any software on your computer can change the timer resolution and then change it back in the blink of an eye.  Google Chrome changes this depending on what website you go to.  Sometimes when you close Google Chrome, it forgets to change it back. 

I recently installed Windows 10 - 1809 Build 17763.503 and ThrottleStop reports the default Windows timer resolution on my computer.






I can also use ThrottleStop to force a lower timer resolution.
It is reporting this correctly.


----------



## MeylinK (Jun 6, 2019)

For me, ThrottleStop still shows 5ms with no programs launched. Should I bother with it at this point or is it fine as it is ?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 6, 2019)

With a fresh install of Windows, it normally shows 15.625 ms.  That has been the default timer resolution value that Windows has used for the last 20+ years.

Are you still using a separate Timer Resolution tool?  I would avoid doing that because I think the one you mentioned has a bug.  It can set the timer resolution to 0.5 ms but then there is no way using that tool to switch it back.  If you have rebooted and  you are not using any tools like that and Google Chrome etc. are not starting up automatically then it is possible that some driver on your computer is responsible.  

If nothing is showing up in the powercfg energy report then trying to track this down is probably going to be close to impossible.  Maybe if I get adventurous I will try building a tool that reads the timer resolution value rapidly in real time.  Something like that might be able to show if this value quickly changes and then changes back to default.


----------



## MeylinK (Jun 6, 2019)

I already did a fresh install, and at first, ThrottleStop did show 15ms on the TimerResolution. And I think you might be right with it being a driver that's changing the value. Anyway thanks for the help !


----------

